# VW touchup paint?



## favian (Mar 23, 2007)

*null_entry*

null_entry


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Auto Zone & Advanced Auto Parts are geared for domestic car owners. Translation: "This here's Ford n'Chevy country, boy! We don't deal with that furrin' crap!" The best way to get VW touch-up paint is to find a paint & body shop supply store who will get the paint code off your door and mix it themselves. It will also be more expensive; about $60 for a couple of aerosol cans.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

What's inside this big box? :thumbup:


----------



## favian (Mar 23, 2007)

null_entry


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

Log on here,give all the specs for your model,they will mix what ever you want;

http://paintscratch.com/


----------



## ECONORAM (Jun 3, 2010)

favian said:


> yup, ordered it on the 24th from the parts dept, it may take up a week to arrive, but at least i'll know i'm getting the accurate color


 That's what I did, use the parts dept. Of course, that was after I tried a local paint shop and they gave me lacquer which didn't match my Rabbit's paint color?!:banghead:


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

http://www.automotivetouchup.com/ 


I used this site to buy some touch-up paint for my MK4 Golf 

Hope you can find it here, good luck mate :beer:


----------

